# Universal Remote MX-880 and MRF-260 Base Station not communicating...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I upgraded the Universal software from the old software to CCP since I needed to make some changes. I got everything swapped over and working all the equipment, other than I now cannot get the 880 remote to communicate with the 260 base. I only use the base for the projector that is located behind the main listening seat where the remote is generally used. No emitters are used, just IR.

It worked fine with the old programming software, so I assume maybe there is some sort of issue with the CCP and programming the 880. Both are set to RF ID 01, although I think all I would be using is IR.

Any ideas what I might be missing?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

So if I understand your post correctly your setup for IR only ?? so there's no need for the 260 base station in that setup - ie the 260 only receives RF output of the 880 and converts that to an IR signal through the flashing emitters to your equipment.
So in the programming you can set the output of the 880 to RF or IR...............or IR + RF for each individual piece of equipment. I prefer RF so I never have to point the 880 at the equipment,,especially for projectors which would require pointing up and behind... this only leaves the question "how do I get a emitter cable to the projector?" I always have a cat5 between the projector and the RF base station so I can just cut the emitter cable in half and splice it through 1 pair on the cat5....

hope this helps :T

also if you are using the RF for any commands make sure the 260 is not getting RF interference..which will kill any signals trying to pass through the 260..its quite common if you have the 260 near a DVR or hard drive of any type and will light the "receiving signal" LED as a constant signal / not to be confused with the STATUS LED which stays on all the time.... if your getting interference move the base station away from other equipment until the light goes off....


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well I thought I could use only IR, but apparently not. I was thinking the IR Blaster in the 260 would accept the 880 IR and bounce it to the projector. I find if I set the 880 to RF+IR and use the Blaster 1 setting that it works fine. This is obviously how I had it set previously and lost that setting when upgrading to CCP. I have never had to use emitters though. I guess I forgot that the 880 and 260 communicate via RF, then the 260 to the projector is IR. At least I got it all working now.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

:bigsmile:


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

There is a blaster option on some of URC bases, it can be set to ON from the base setup screen of CCP, if you can't find it let me know and I will re-install CCP.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't wanna cause you to go to a lot of trouble, but if you can let me know how that is done, it would be great. The only options I see from the base setup screen is the Name of the base, the IR ID and the Port Information. I am unable to find any other options or settings. Of course I got it working, so I am good, but I am curious to know of any other settings since you have mentioned it.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I am updating now, needed to install it on my new laptop anyways.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

If you have the MRF-260 defined in the program, when you go to the RF page of configuration and choose the projector, make sure the signal is defined as RF or RF/IR, then that the MRF is selected as receiver, finally there is column which is called IR Output. Double click on the IR Output section and you should have a drop down list with ALL, Port1-4 and finally blaster. That would set the unit to output IR directly from the MRF base station.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That is how I have it set now, but it if from the 880 menu, not the 260.


----------

